# Slow Chat Archives > Slow Chat: Visual C++: Yesterday, Today, and Tomorrow >  [RESOLVED] Hotfixes and KB articles?

## Ted.

What exactly is the process that you use to get KB articles published to the support.microsoft.com site?  There's been a VC 2005 hotfix that's existed for a while for resource trashing (kb id 917327)

that should be published at http://support.microsoft.com/?scid=kb;en-us;917327

Are there certain KB articles that you will choose to remain hidden forever?

Or is this just a matter of it being in the queue to be done but not done yet. 

I can give at least 3 other examples that I know have KB articles that are not published yet.  

I have a more general question about hotfix transparency (i.e. how does one find out about a hotfix) but I'll leave that for another day.

----------


## Lesliegi

Hi Ted, thanks for checking in on the timing of publishing the kb articles for hotfixes.  All requests for hotfixes that have been accepted by the sustained engineering teams will get a kb article released once there is a solution to the request. We make every effort to insure that kb articles are published for each hotfix.  The article for the fix that you mentioned 917327, is in process, and should be published soon.  Leslie

----------


## Ted.

Thanks very much - also may I ask you take a quick look at my last response in the below thread, I had another question about a particular fix. 

http://www.codeguru.com/forum/showthread.php?t=391143

Thanks,
Ted.

----------


## Lesliegi

Hi Ted, I just checked in on your latest request for Bug fix information.  I'm pleased to let you know that your bug has been fixed and will be included in VS2005 SP1.  I do not see that a Hotfix was issued for the fix, but you will see this fix in SP1.  I will be posting the list of Customer bug fixes shortly and will indicate the blog location.  Thanks, Leslie

----------


## Lesliegi

I'm pleased to announce that we have posted a list of Customer bug fixes that will be included in VS2005 SP1.  The lists are posted on our blog located at http://blogs.msdn.com/vcblog/default.aspx.  Please feel free to review the lists and look for your fixes.  Leslie

----------


## Ted.

Thank you SO much for preparing this info - it really helps out a lot!!!

Can you double check - the one I mentioned has a title "Resource compiler reports error message when I try to edit a resource file (.rc) with conditions" but doesn't appear on the IDE list.

Ted.

----------

